# Fun With Construction Paper.  YAY!



## NoSoup4U (Sep 6, 2005)

It's an abstract of the fall season... I could tell you what I was thinking when i made it but i doubt it'd make much sense... 

Its made out of construction paper.  and its 8 "x12"


----------



## Meysha (Sep 6, 2005)

Very cool! How long does it take you to make something like that?
Do you cut out each individual shape because it's the shape you want it to be, or do you just chop up a bunch of paper and see what happens and then pick from that?


----------



## NoSoup4U (Sep 6, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Very cool! How long does it take you to make something like that?
> Do you cut out each individual shape because it's the shape you want it to be, or do you just chop up a bunch of paper and see what happens and then pick from that?


 
That took about 4 hours.  I cut each piece specifically for a spot, but in a way i was just flowing...  except at the begining i just set down pieces, balanced pieces to just get some stuff on paper.  

It's supposed to be an abstract of the Fall Season.  I will have the other seasons tonight.


----------



## Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice idea and outcome!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome. I don't think I would have the patience to do something like that unfortunately.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice work...love the colors!


----------

